# external ok for 30g



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

with external filters is 30g too low, not so sure if theres a miniumum here. in my 30g coldwater tank i have internal filter but it doesnt stick well, drops to gravel if knocked, also gets clogged up and does'nt work as well. is 30g ok for to use external filter yea.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Canister filters are good for any size tank except for maybe 5g and below. I'd look into the eheim classic line, the 2215 or 2217 would be good choices.

Jim


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The larger the better  Can also add valve on the outlet side to control the flow.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

u see i always thought internal filters only go up to 60g then u'd have to consider external on larger tanks. but i have seen people use internal and external filter together.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is one that is rated for a 25 gallon tank.

You can use this on a 10 gallon tank if you like.

I have one and used it on a 20 gallon tank. I switched to a larger one because I didn't have to clean it as often.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PROD_ID=01002010021501


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

overall would u say external is better? i have heard they are extra quiet but they can start to leak, imagine that happening. i noticed in many topics people like to 'over filter' by going to the next filter above the recommend. this be ok for goldfish as they like this extra movement.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes external is better. Less frequent maintenance. 

In over 10 years and literally dozens of external filters I have never had one have a blown seal. Just take care of it and you'll be fine. 

Just do a search for "how to use external aquarium filters" and you will find all of the information you need.


----------

